# Shuttle Service from Airport... now a FREE service?



## PhilT3 (Feb 10, 2012)

I thought I read somewhere that now BMW provides a ride from the Airport AT NO CHARGE...?

Can someone confirms this? 

Also, how do I set this up?


----------



## changw1 (May 7, 2014)

Yes, the reservation contact should be in the ED confirmation email. I was picked up by a 5GT last Sunday at the airport and dropped off at my hotel.


----------



## PhilT3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Here is what I see:

_*Shuttle Service from the Airport - The company, LOG IN OUT, offers a shuttle service from the Munich Airport to the BMW Welt or downtown Munich. For reservations, please contact LOG IN OUT directly with detailed arrival information a minimum of 48 business hours prior to arrival.
· LOG IN OUT GmbH
· Email - [email protected]
· Phone from Germany - 089 41611460
· Phone from US - 011 49 89 41611460
· Cost - a single fare is 65 Euros*_

Is this what you are referring to? See the last line...


----------



## changw1 (May 7, 2014)

PhilT3 said:


> Here is what I see:
> 
> _*Shuttle Service from the Airport - The company, LOG IN OUT, offers a shuttle service from the Munich Airport to the BMW Welt or downtown Munich. For reservations, please contact LOG IN OUT directly with detailed arrival information a minimum of 48 business hours prior to arrival.
> · LOG IN OUT GmbH
> ...


Yes, just emailed them a few days ahead of the trip and got a confirmation the next day. - Correction, the shuttle service is provided by Sixt and not Log-in-out.


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

Shuttle service is now provided by Sixt - ask the ED department in NJ for help if your confirmation is still showing LoginOut.

ETA: see this thread - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=769934


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

PhilT3 said:


> Here is what I see:
> 
> _*Shuttle Service from the Airport - The company, LOG IN OUT, offers a shuttle service from the Munich Airport to the BMW Welt or downtown Munich. For reservations, please contact LOG IN OUT directly with detailed arrival information a minimum of 48 business hours prior to arrival.
> · LOG IN OUT GmbH
> ...


Hey Phil here is what you need:

Shuttle Service from the Airport - We are pleased to announce that we now offer a complimentary shuttle service. This service is limited to one transfer from the airport to either your hotel in downtown Munich or the BMW Welt. To make your reservations please contact Sixt Customer Service by Email: [email protected] or Telephone: +49 89 210 310 02, providing the following information:

· First and Last Name

· Date and time of arrival in Munich

· Airline and Flight Number

· Number of Guests traveling


----------



## PhilT3 (Feb 10, 2012)

dxk said:


> hey phil here is what you need:
> 
> Shuttle service from the airport - we are pleased to announce that we now offer a complimentary shuttle service. This service is limited to one transfer from the airport to either your hotel in downtown munich or the bmw welt. To make your reservations please contact sixt customer service by email: [email protected] or telephone: +49 89 210 310 02, providing the following information:
> 
> ...


thanks!!! You rock!!


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Confirm dxk. Not Loginout anymore. Sixt is doing it. We used it 3 weeks ago. It was very fine. Picked us up with a 7, helped loading luggages.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

That should be stickied.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

dandanio said:


> That should be stickied.


To many items in stickied threads. WIKI should be perfect place for this information. :thumbup:


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Pick up by 5 series this Monday








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Picked up on 6/2/14 by a 7 series. Taken to our hotel in Munich. Driver helped with bags. Our driver had very limited English. Its a one trip thing. They will pick you up at airport and take you either to Welt or hotel.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

So, is it at no charge, or is it 65 euro?


----------



## changw1 (May 7, 2014)

It is free.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

I think it is 65k Euro and the car is free.


----------



## basamx (Apr 4, 2014)

Dang I just saw this today. My ED Pick up is June 24th, but I'm arriving June 23rd. Hope sixt responds fast. Anyone know if they are open on Sunday?


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

basamx said:


> Dang I just show this today. My ED Pick up is June 24th, but I've arriving June 23rd. Hope the respond fast. Anyone know if they are open on Sunday?


They?
BMW Welt opens.
Premium Lounge, where European Delivery check in happens, is closed.
Sixt is a car rental company and has offices open.


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

*"helped w/ bags, very limited English"*



claud 3 said:


> Picked up on 6/2/14 by a 7 series. Taken to our hotel in Munich. Driver helped with bags. Our driver had very limited English. Its a one trip thing. They will pick you up at airport and take you either to Welt or hotel.


Not quite Rolf, but hey, its free


----------



## basamx (Apr 4, 2014)

Emailed sixt last night and have a shuttle confirmed to pick me up at my hotel in the morning to take me to welt. Looks like it will be a 7 series. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Another one... emailed Sixt this afternoon, got reservation an hour or so later. 

Production number and cell phone number required as well as previous information posted.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

MB330 said:


> WIKI should be perfect place for this information. :thumbup:





Gary J said:


> Should be in the wiki then.


I just updated the wiki page with the heading "Complimentary Shuttle Service", summarizing the information from this thread.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

gkr778 said:


> I just updated the wiki page with the heading "Complimentary Shuttle Service", summarizing the information from this thread.


:thumbup:


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Because my party had three people and we were all bringing snowboards, Sixt used a Merc Sprinter van. It was perfectly comfortable and the driver did a great job navigating the Munich traffic.


----------

